# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Puistje aan lip

## Bambi

heb sedert een paar weken een klein vetknobbeltje aan de onderkant van mijn lip. ervaar dit als storend want lipstick loopt daardoor uit. heeft iemand dat probleempje al voorgehad en zo ja, is het op te lossen met een creme ? groetjes.

----------

